# Rabbits EVERYWHERE!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got back from a trip to see the in-laws in Southern UT and I decided to sneak out at 4:30 AM and go attempt to call in a coyote, once again I was skunked with those wiley critters but everywhere I went I saw hoards of cottontail and a quite a few jack rabbits.

During each stand, I could see rabbits running back and forth in the brush and in the washes below me, and since I had gone through 5 or 6 stands without even a yip from a coyote I figured I might as well have some fun. So I sat on three hill sides and watched for jacks below.... 15 or 16 jack rabbits later I went home.  

Its been a LONG time since I have had that many jacks. I'm looking forward to coming back for cottontail later in the season. Hopefully I will still have some luck when they are in season. (it was maddening seeing so many cottontail without being able to shoot all of them).

On a side note- I also saw gobs of quail, a gila monster tail (dunno where the rest of him was), a road runner with a lizard in his mouth, and a gold fish in a spring. It was quite the scenic day!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good for you Bax*! All those neat sites and no pictures? what's up with that?

Maybe the poulation is on the up swing finally.. Might be time for a UWN bunny hunt this fall, eh?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I completely forgot my camera! I wish that I would have had a picture of the road runner with the lizard in his mouth 

If anyone wants to make a looong drive down south once cottontail season starts, I'm game to have a UWN bonanza out there


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

good job on the rabbits im still looking for some a good hunt would be good


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> good job on the rabbits im still looking for some a good hunt would be good


I keep wondering when the "7 year cycle" will be on the upswing around us BBD. Feels like forever since I have had an insanely good hunt up here. I have had some good ones by Utah standards, but nothin like I have seen in other areas in the state.

Maybe we could work out a day to meet up and try scaring some up?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bax* said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > good job on the rabbits im still looking for some a good hunt would be good
> ...


yea same here i havent even really tried for them for about a year but i would be good to get out and see what we could find for them also try to get out after some coyotes as well


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

From what I remember the last peak for rabbits was back in 06. I remember hitting 4 of them driving south on I15. There wer also countless others scattered all over the road that were victims to other drivers. We are coming up on 5 years to that peak so the upswing is starting. If we have favorable weather it will peak even sooner. Count me in for the UWN bunny bop.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you are right MadHunter. I think it was that year that I shot more rabbits over one weekend than I have ever shot in the course of one year!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

They’re still pretty scarce out this way. I’ve wandered as far as Topaz and Fish Springs in the last few weeks and only saw a couple. I don’t know if they can ever bounce back in my immediate neighborhood, they get pounded pretty hard.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cooky said:


> I don't know if they can ever bounce back in my immediate neighborhood, they get pounded pretty hard.


Agreed. There is just so much pressure on them out there. Most wildlife in that area for that matter.


----------

